

JewelryBox v1.3 - remear
http://jewelrybox.unfiniti.com

======
remear
I'd like to announce the release of JewelryBox v1.3. JewelryBox is the
official OS X RVM GUI. Download it from <http://jewelrybox.unfiniti.com>

\----------------------------------- Changes in version 1.3:
\-----------------------------------

Mountain Lion Compatible

Multi-User installation support

Black and white system menu bar icon. Thanks simoc!

Updated RVM URLs

Auto detect options for ruby arch and linking

Expire disk usage meter cache after RVM operations

Switch default ruby from main window

Reduced area header heights

New area icons

Add gemsets

Remove gemsets

Empty gemsets

Copy gemsets

Toggle gemset globalcache

Install gems

Remove gems

Remove old versions of gems

Spawn gem servers

Fixed duplicate first ruby in switch default ruby menu list

Fixed runtime crash on "continue" after RVM install (OS X 10.6)

Fixed crash when attempting to check for RVM update with no available internet
connection

-

RVM users, enjoy. rbfu, ry, ruby-switch, and rbenv users, you can go about
your business.

-

On a side note, if you're interested in seeing a Linux or Windows version,
please ping @remear.

